# Thomas Hardy



## Ralizah (May 28, 2005)

What is your favorite work by him? I'd have to go with 'Jude the Obscure,' but 'Tess of the d'Urbervilles' is also a fine piece of literature.


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (May 28, 2005)

Hi Ralizah, My two favorites are ...The Mayor Of Casterbridge and Far From The Madding Crowd.

However, I've seen all his works that were featured on PBS...they all were great!


----------



## annika (Jun 2, 2005)

Ah Thomas Hardy...  hmmm must re-read some of his again as I haven't read them in a while. Thanks for the reminder of an old favourite.  The Woodlanders comes to mind, but it's so long since I read it I have completely forgotten the story.   

He can be a little depressing of course - life was hard - but well worth the read for the glimpse into the past and some wonderful prose:

" To step, for instance, at the place under notice, from the edge of the plantation into the adjoining thoroughfare, and pause amid it's emptiness for a moment, was to exchange by the act of a single stride the simple absence of human companionship for an incubus of the forlorn."


"incubus of the forlorn" 


wonderful stuff!


----------



## bLuE_MoOn (Aug 12, 2005)

My fave would have to b 'Tess of the d'Urbervilles


----------



## The Evincar (Aug 30, 2005)

Whoops, didn't know there already was a Hardy thread... I made one somewhere else...
Anyway, I'm a big fan of Hardy's poetry and novels, I've _literally_ read every single novel of his, except one, I think (Desperate Remedies). 

And I think my favorite is still the first Hardy book I ever read, that introduced me to him, The Mayor of Casterbridge...I just love Michael Henchard, such a tragic and powerful character...
Either that or Tess...


----------



## EminemsRevenge (May 10, 2006)

Tess has to be the most perfect woman in the history of literature, but Jude Fawley is the ultimate victim of Fate...always *what if*'d when i wonder what would have happened if those two had met!


----------



## TWariner (Sep 22, 2007)

I LOVE Thomas Hardy.  He used the English language so beautifully.  It was like reading poetry.  He definitely inspires me as a writer.

I liked Tess of the D'Ubervilles, though it was so sad.  My fave book of his, though is Mayor of Casterbridge.  Also tragic, I suppose, but so great!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 23, 2008)

I loved Far from the Madding Crowd but detested Tess of D'Urbevilles for some reason


----------



## BOURBON (Jul 24, 2008)

Tess. The Well-Beloved is also wonderful.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 25, 2008)

I've only read Jude. Liked it a lot, although it's been a while. _"Done because we are too many." _Mighty hard to forget that line. Really choked me up -- and infuriated me.


----------



## BOURBON (Jul 25, 2008)

Some of the short stories are worth reading. I can't remember the name of it, but my favourite is about a man whose wife is possessed by a gypsy fiddler's music - really eerie and beautifully written.

And the end to Tess is one of the most poigniant things I have ever read.


----------

